# XP-Installation:Schwarzer Bildschirm



## Mister Magoo (30. März 2004)

Hallo!
Da mein Rechner nicht mehr lief wollte ich XP neu installieren.
Anfangs kommt ja bekanntlich die Meldung 
"Die Hardwarekonfiguration des Computers wird untersucht".
Dies steht dann einige Sekunden da und dann passiert nichts mehr!

Windows 98 lies sich ohne Probleme installieren.

Kennt jemand auch dieses Problem?


----------



## Tim C. (30. März 2004)

Wie lange hast du das stehen lassen? Das kann nämlich mitunter sehr lange dauern. Ansonsten vergleiche mal hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151957.html


----------



## fluessig (30. März 2004)

Vielleicht nennst du auch noch ein paar technische Daten zu deinem Rechner - vielleicht ist eine Komponente dabei mit der sich XP nicht so versteht. Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab, dann hast du noch nie XP auf deinem Rechner gehabt.
Vielleicht unterstützt dein Rechner ja auch kein ACPI
Schau mal hier nach, da hab ich dazu schonmal was geschrieben:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=133296&highlight=ACPI


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. März 2004)

Und manchmal moniert XP auch den Arbeitsspeicher: Hier einfach am besten bei mehreren RAM-Bausteinen alle bis auf einen entfernen und nochmal probieren und nach der Installation nachstecken.


----------



## Mister Magoo (31. März 2004)

Habe schon xp seit 1.5 Jahren auf meinem Rechner und auch schon mehrmals neuinstalliert.
An der Hardware habe ich auch nichts geändert.
-Mainboard von Asus
-Nvidia Geforce 4200 Ti
-512MbRam
-AMD XP1800+ (1.5Ghz)


----------

